# Greek Employment Paperwork



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

Working for a hotel in Greece, what paperwork does one need to get out of the way when working in Greece from an E.U country. Tax number, I.K.A, A.M.K.A if anyone knows the list please inform me, thank you.


----------

